# 932-101 Shift Fork Keeps Coming Off Of Disk



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

I went through the auger section last Spring and took care of a badly wollowed out set of bushings. I also did a couple bearings. Somewhere somehow I must have done something wrong with the shifter mounting.
It tested good and I laid it up but during the first use I noticed the machine wouldn't go into reverse, then it ended up in there and wouldn't go forward. The disk was floating free of the shaft so I pulled the lower panel and rehooked the fork onto the disk. There is absolutely no wear on anything involved involved down there, it's absolutely pristine. 
I put it back on but noticed the connecting shaft that the shift fork wants to float out of it's position. It's the one that goes through the back case and noses into the front retaining flange on the inside of the frame. It connects to the vertical shift rod to the lever and at the bottom holds the fork in position. For the life of me I can't figure out what holds that fork shaft forward in position so that it doesn't pull back enough that the nose comes out of the retainer allowing the fork to let the disk come free. I see the exploded diagram isn't showing me anything obvious I am missing either . 
_So what does hold that shaft in place from pulling back_. Sorry no pix, I was busy getting unburied yadda yadda .........
I don't feel too bad though. Daughters boyfriends honda crapped out on it's first run that day and my buddies plow truck crapped a solenoid.  Tis the season.......


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking at the parts diagram it looks like it just slips on and nothing holds it there. Are the #5 or #7 bushings worn or maybe you installed the shift fork or friction disc upside down? Maybe there is a stop pin (#16) on the hex shaft you missed?


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

I haven't pulled the bottom off yet but that pin being missing is what I was thinking of. When I rebuilt that thing last winter I recall there was more pin holes than were used on one of those shafts and it took some close study to figure it out. More than likely it's out of place.
I went and fired up the tractor yesterday and did the rest then had a ton of wood pellets to get stowed in the basement. Before I got the float control under control better on my new tractor I was planning on just sticking a mini worm hose clamp on that shaft for the time being. 
Now that the tractor is rolling Mr. Snowblower is being relegated back to its intended purpose when I bought it, pathways, driveway edges and cleanup. I have plenty of time to do it right and be done with it. Thanks for the diagram, it's better detailed than the one I was working off.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh I see. I put the disk on right but put the fork assembly facing wrong. I got the short side facing the clutch disk. duhhhhhh. And I never wanted to pull all that crap in the first place but had to to change the auger bushings. Hopefully I can slip it off and back on right without pulling any of the other gear assemblies............

Oh now it gets better. I tear that fork off and the 2 shafts and crap to do it to find it is on there right to begin with. Better yet there is no way to put it on wrong to begin with. Here is the shaft as it sits in the vise as you look at it from the rear. No way no how to get this wrong and no missed roll pin holes. This thing is going to get the worm clamp stop yet.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

I fixed it and it's finallllllly done. Lets us not play roll pin gear box games again this year thanks. The shift fork's upper arm had gotten bent some way so I straightened and flattened it back to perfect shape and some way put it all back together. . Once it was perfectly straight it held the ears of that clutch perfectly. Well, it works and that's all I ask...


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

driz said:


> I fixed it and it's finallllllly done. Lets us not play roll pin gear box games again this year thanks. The shift fork's upper arm had gotten bent some way so I straightened and flattened it back to perfect shape and some way put it all back together. . Once it was perfectly straight it held the ears of that clutch perfectly. Well, it works and that's all I ask...


Was just about to tell you to try bending the forks towards each other. I had the same issue last year that left me about 200ft away from the garage without a forward drive gear.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

TheHolyCannoli said:


> Was just about to tell you to try bending the forks towards each other. I had the same issue last year that left me about 200ft away from the garage without a forward drive gear.



It looks like they may have drifted outwards over time some way or another over time and use. I noticed a bit of wear on the drive wheel that wasn't there before or I would have changed it out last season with the So just what is the wear specs on that disk, rubber left on the wheel? Hopefully I can get this to hold out until next season when I lube the gears and clean things up under there. 

If I take that fork out again I'll be sure to cut out a couple fork arm shaped braces and tack them on the outside of those arms. There is lots of clearance on the outside and they probably aren't as strong as they once were being bent around a bit.


----------

